
Some WeWork Staff Planned Their Lives Around a Stock Deal That Just Collapsed - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-04-03/some-wework-staff-planned-their-lives-around-a-stock-deal-that-just-collapsed
======
drpgq
I would feel worse for these people, but there's a lot of small business
people who have worked a lot harder and a lot more years than WeWork staff
whose formerly viable businesses are going to get nuked by all of this.

------
duxup
If you own stock that you can't sell, you probably should value it
accordingly.

------
chmaynard
Adam Neumann walked away with a _huge_ pile of cash. Instead of whining about
SoftBank, WeWork employees should direct their anger at Neumann and go after
him for a share of his fortune.

~~~
duxup
SoftBank made their offers and backed away and played no small part in that
pile of cash.

------
segmondy
don't count your eggs before they hatch.

